# Best piano keybed: SL88 Grand or Doepfer LMK2+ or Physis K4 EX?



## DankeDante (Nov 16, 2019)

Hi,

looking to upgrade from synth action and finally dive into fully weighted. I’ve done some research and have basically narrowed it down to:

1: SL88 Grand (TP/40 Wood)
2: Doepfer LMK2+ (TP/40GH)
3: Physis K4 EX (TP/40L)


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 16, 2019)

I can tell you first hand that TP/40L is a compromise action (although a very decent one). GH or Wood will be much better.


----------



## muk (Nov 17, 2019)

If a good keybed is your primary need, and good means 'similar to a real piano action', digital pianos will do much better than masterkeyboards. The Fatar keybeds are good for masterkeyboards, but qualitywise they can not compete with the keybeds of digitalpianos. In the pricecategory of a Doepfer LMK2+ you can do much better than a TP/40GH. Look into the Casio Privia range, or the lower cost Roland DPs. If you are set on the Fatar keybed, then I would choose a Studio Logic device. They are significantly cheaper than Doepfer, even if they feature the exact same keybed.


----------



## scoringdreams (Nov 17, 2019)

I use a SL88 Studio and am loving it. If you can get the wooden keys version, it would be nice.

Or you explore the ones with the cool lights like NI Komplete Kontrol S88...haha


----------



## Uiroo (Nov 17, 2019)

The reason I chose the Kontrol S88, is basically because of the cool light (no more searching for the right notes when opening percussion libraries) and it's relatively flat, so I have most of it under my desk.

But one disappointment was that you only get the cool light when you open samples in Komplete Kontrol, and not in Kontakt, which can be a problem with big templates if I'm correct.


----------

